# Lateral Femoral Cutaneous Nerve Entrapment



## kimberlykimble7@gmail.com (Jul 13, 2010)

Can someone tell me, how would you code for a lateral femoral cutaneous nerve entrapment in pain management. The dx is 355.1 Meralgia Paresthetica


----------



## dwaldman (Jul 14, 2010)

I went to entrapement in Volume 2 section and it said see neuropathy under neuropathy under the section entrapment they have lateral cutaneous nerve of the thigh 355.1. I didn't know if you would were double checking the dx or asking for a code for that type of block which 64450 could be used if that is the question.


----------

